# Promo Codes and You!



## UberRey (Sep 1, 2014)

Both Lyft and Uber do this....they give us referral codes for $25 and $20 respectively, to be used by first time riders. However... when they download the app , both Uber and Lyft tell them they can have a_* $30*_ on THEM! WFT? Is a rider going to use your free $20 or Uber's free $30? It's a really great way for them (uber/Lyft) to not pay us for referrals yet still get the new riders.

It's genius, really. The bastards.


----------



## Droosk (Sep 1, 2014)

When I downloaded my app a few weeks ago, I did not get any $30 offer.


----------



## Former Yellow Driver (Sep 5, 2014)

And this boys and girls is why you should just take the money and not promote either.


----------



## viewsonic (Sep 22, 2014)

yeah I learned that after I ordered 2000 business cards, but I do occasionally get 2 that negates the phone bill for the week.


----------



## UberRey (Sep 1, 2014)

viewsonic said:


> yeah I learned that after I ordered 2000 business cards, but I do occasionally get 2 that negates the phone bill for the week.


Yeah, I did the same thing. Made cards at Vistaprint. Now I need to remake them to add my Lyft code.


----------



## UberTaxGuy (Oct 8, 2014)

New here, and soliciting some information from the experienced Uber drivers. There is an Uber promo in Charlotte... someone uses your code for $20 off of their first ride, you get $10. I know a friend that used the ride yesterday, but I don't see any evidence of the $10 for me on my dashboard. Where does this show up? I've been giving out promo cards but haven't seen any reward for use. Just curious if there is a general sense that this effort is worth while. Thank you in advance for any advice or experience you may share.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

UberTaxGuy said:


> New here, and soliciting some information from the experienced Uber drivers. There is an Uber promo in Charlotte... someone uses your code for $20 off of their first ride, you get $10. I know a friend that used the ride yesterday, but I don't see any evidence of the $10 for me on my dashboard. Where does this show up? I've been giving out promo cards but haven't seen any reward for use. Just curious if there is a general sense that this effort is worth while. Thank you in advance for any advice or experience you may share.


It shows up on your pay statement. Keep the forum updated whether you get your money or not.


----------



## anexfanatic (Aug 10, 2014)

UberRey said:


> Yeah, I did the same thing. Made cards at Vistaprint. Now I need to remake them to add my Lyft code.


I need to do the same thing and add my uberX code to my Sidecar business card. They give us an option to give out our promo codes, though it's futile...


----------



## UberSonic (Jul 22, 2014)

It's better to give out the code from your Rider account. $30 for the new rider, and $30 for your next ride. More for new rider, more taken from Uber and given back to the drivers.


----------



## UberRey (Sep 1, 2014)

I'd rather take the $10 than ride with any of you angry bastages


----------



## UberTaxGuy (Oct 8, 2014)

Update, for the week ending 10/13, I am certain I should have received TWO $10 new rider promotions. I got one on the statement. The second event was on the last day in the period, so maybe the accounting is just slow and it will show up next week.


----------



## where's the beef? (Sep 16, 2014)

UberRey said:


> I'd rather take the $10 than ride with any of you angry bastages


I just crossed the Mississippi River...
What am I gonna do now?


----------



## mattvuberx (Sep 30, 2014)

UberRey said:


> Both Lyft and Uber do this....they give us referral codes for $25 and $20 respectively, to be used by first time riders. However... when they download the app , both Uber and Lyft tell them they can have a_* $30*_ on THEM! WFT? Is a rider going to use your free $20 or Uber's free $30? It's a really great way for them (uber/Lyft) to not pay us for referrals yet still get the new riders.
> 
> It's genius, really. The bastards.


I never use my driver code. I always share my personalized rider code. I have no interest in their crummy $5 bonus, before it gets chopped up by income taxes, etc. I would rather have up to $30 to use as a free ride, as I do use the service myself from time to time.


----------



## UberTaxGuy (Oct 8, 2014)

Update for the statement period 10/20 - all TWO known rider promotions were paid which increases my confidence that Uber has a process in place to consistently pay when using your promotional code to increase ridership.


----------



## Swed (Jul 20, 2014)

Actually received $20 for 2 first time riders this week.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

UberRey said:


> I'd rather take the $10 than ride with any of you angry bastages


No water, or mints for you.


----------



## UberRey (Sep 1, 2014)

elelegido said:


> No water, or mints for you.


Maybe so. But you'll give me 5 stars anyway


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

UberRey said:


> Both Lyft and Uber do this....they give us referral codes for $25 and $20 respectively, to be used by first time riders. However... when they download the app , both Uber and Lyft tell them they can have a_* $30*_ on THEM! WFT? Is a rider going to use your free $20 or Uber's free $30? It's a really great way for them (uber/Lyft) to not pay us for referrals yet still get the new riders.
> 
> It's genius, really. The bastards.


Are you sure about this? Because if Uber is taking new pax that we have brought to them and then cuts us out of the deal, that opens up the floodgates. That will legitimate us taking pax that they refer (ping) to us and cut Uber out by agreeing cash deals with the pax. What's good for the goose is good for the gander.


----------



## LookyLou (Apr 28, 2014)

Effective tomorrow Lyft is reducing their free ride to new pax to $10.00 

Might as well throw out your $25.00 cards as to not misrepresent to your referrals.


----------



## ATLrider (Oct 16, 2014)

how much are the vista print cards?


----------



## pengduck (Sep 26, 2014)

UberRey said:


> Both Lyft and Uber do this....they give us referral codes for $25 and $20 respectively, to be used by first time riders. However... when they download the app , both Uber and Lyft tell them they can have a_* $30*_ on THEM! WFT? Is a rider going to use your free $20 or Uber's free $30? It's a really great way for them (uber/Lyft) to not pay us for referrals yet still get the new riders.
> 
> It's genius, really. The bastards.


The $30 showed up only after the pax used my code. I watched as he was downloading the app.


----------



## pengduck (Sep 26, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> It shows up on your pay statement. Keep the forum updated whether you get your money or not.


I got mine this past week.


----------



## pengduck (Sep 26, 2014)

UberTaxGuy said:


> Update, for the week ending 10/13, I am certain I should have received TWO $10 new rider promotions. I got one on the statement. The second event was on the last day in the period, so maybe the accounting is just slow and it will show up next week.


Check and make sure they didn't split the trip if they were together.


----------



## UberTaxGuy (Oct 8, 2014)

500 cards $10 http://www.vistaprintdeals.com/500-...Cl2J0Ep7-UnxEG32sXaiizlggr4MeXwkKDhoC6kXw_wcB


----------



## Uber Driver 007 (Jun 17, 2014)

UberTaxGuy said:


> 500 cards $10 http://www.vistaprintdeals.com/500-...Cl2J0Ep7-UnxEG32sXaiizlggr4MeXwkKDhoC6kXw_wcB


It's more like $17 with shipping and tax. With 2 weeks for delivery.


----------



## CowboyMC (Aug 26, 2014)

UberSonic said:


> It's better to give out the code from your Rider account. $30 for the new rider, and $30 for your next ride. More for new rider, more taken from Uber and given back to the drivers.


I like your idea, especially now that they are reducing the $10 to $5.


----------



## Swed (Jul 20, 2014)

ATLrider said:


> how much are the vista print cards?


around $25 for 500


----------



## GoJoe (Oct 18, 2014)

Why not print a code for both - maybe leave the $ part blank? 

Use this code for $$ of your first ride! (It may be free depending on the total cost)


----------



## Former Yellow Driver (Sep 5, 2014)

The hell with Uber and Lyft and their promo codes. If they want new riders they can just cut the rates so that its cheaper for the riders and more profitable for us. Ummm...errr....wait....never mind.


----------



## bulabula1 (Oct 9, 2014)

I have received e-mails saying if someone uses your promo code I would get $10....then e-mails saying it would be $5....today I get an e-mail saying its $10.... what the heck is it?


----------



## pengduck (Sep 26, 2014)

bulabula1 said:


> I have received e-mails saying if someone uses your promo code I would get $10....then e-mails saying it would be $5....today I get an e-mail saying its $10.... what the heck is it?


Uber double talk.


----------



## UberRey (Sep 1, 2014)

bulabula1 said:


> I have received e-mails saying if someone uses your promo code I would get $10....then e-mails saying it would be $5....today I get an e-mail saying its $10.... what the heck is it?


It used to be $5 here. Now it's $10. Though, that's probably a mistake. They meant to change it to $1, I'm sure


----------



## bulabula1 (Oct 9, 2014)

One last question... if someone gets in the car after requesting a ride, but the ride has not started yet, is it too late for them to enter a promo code before the ride starts, such as if this was their 1st time riding and you give them the $20 off promo code for example? thanks


----------



## bigdaddy55 (Sep 20, 2014)

UberRey said:


> I'd rather take the $10 than ride with any of you angry bastages


Hello? Have your wife give you a $30 code. You give it out. Every time someone signs up, she gets $30. Every time you two go somewhere, she requests, you get paid! You're welcome.


----------



## Swed (Jul 20, 2014)

bulabula1 said:


> One last question... if someone gets in the car after requesting a ride, but the ride has not started yet, is it too late for them to enter a promo code before the ride starts, such as if this was their 1st time riding and you give them the $20 off promo code for example? thanks


Yes too late. They need to use the code as they download the app.


----------



## UberSonic (Jul 22, 2014)

Swed said:


> Yes too late. They need to use the code as they download the app.


They can use the code after downloading the app. One thing I have not tried is having a new rider cancel the ride before we start, enter the code, then request again.


----------



## UberRey (Sep 1, 2014)

They can enter the code as you are driving along in the car. It WILL get accepted. I just don't know if it is applied to the current drive or not. If not, they can email Uber and complain that they never got the free first ride that Uber promises. Uber will honor it.


----------

